# ¿pc lento despues de formatear?



## NTM (Sep 30, 2009)

despues de formatear mi pc, por primera vez porke habia quedado lento se kedo con el mismo resukltado lo e formateado muchas veces y igual no a pasado la rapidez 

nose como la ahcen los q formatean pero creo q me pueden ayudar o damr un manual para acerlo alguna vez


----------



## babilonius (Oct 1, 2009)

la  lentitud  puede ser  por  varios  motivos, entre  las  principales: Escasa cantidad de memoria , drivers (de de  la tarjeta madre,tarjeta de  video, ) no  instalados, discoo  duro  lento .


----------



## Vlad (Oct 1, 2009)

Hola

Si la formateaste y quedo igual de lento seguramente limpiando el registro y desfragmentando el disco duro se soluciona, tambien podria ser conveniente alguna mejora o actualizacion del hardware si tu compu es muy antigua.

Saludos


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Oct 1, 2009)

Los driver, por ejemplo, si tienes dirvers de versiones más antiguas , los hardware trabajan con cierta dificultad y vuelve lento todo, desde el arranque.

El grupo de drivers que tiene el Diretx 9 contiene drivers actualizados, si tienes el 10 mejor. Anterior a ese, tendrás un equipo lento y más si se trata de una compu de última generación.

k:


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 2, 2009)

¿Y esto que tiene que ver con la electrónica?
Si tu máquina alguna vez fue rápida puede llegar a recuperar parte de su velocidad al formatear.
¿Pero como saben que hardware tiene y que SO instaló?


----------



## sony (Oct 2, 2009)

hola ntm ademas seria bueno que recursos tiene tu pc para darte un diagnostico mas acercato.
saludos


----------



## ars (Oct 2, 2009)

Tira todos los datos que tengas en cuanto a hardware y que so instalaste.


----------



## panama1974 (Oct 2, 2009)

Alomejor reinstalaste el windows encima del otro windows , como una reparacion , en esa forma casi siempre la pc queda igual como estaba anteriormente .


----------



## NTM (Oct 2, 2009)

babilonius: no la encuentro bien explicada esa respuesta  me la puede explicar bn?
vlab: cada ves q instalo programa se me keda mas pegado todavia..
cronos1970: em creo q tengo el direct antiguo.. sera eso . noce? pero las carpetas se demoran en abrir
nilfred lol me dejaste con una gran duda.. y como se eso?
sony y ars :  y como veo yo eso? algun programa y click clikc?
panama: ya la habia formateado varias veces y igual keda lento


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Oct 2, 2009)

NTM__ dijo:


> babilonius: no la encuentro bien explicada esa respuesta  me la puede explicar bn?
> vlab: cada ves q instalo programa se me keda mas pegado todavia..
> cronos1970: em creo q tengo el direct antiguo.. sera eso . noce? pero las carpetas se demoran en abrir
> nilfred lol me dejaste con una gran duda.. y como se eso?
> ...


 
Mmm... Bueno, cuando formatees y cargues tus programas de nuevo, desde cero. Una vez que arranques tu máquina, entra al bios con F1 o F4, no se! Una vez ahí, procura que el sistema de reboot inicie con el disco duro "C" y luego con los demás.
Busca en otras, esuqe no recuerdo los nombres, busca en la sección donde te indica la velocidad del disco y como configurar algunos parametros de memoria y velocidad de procesamiento.
Si no runda (Runda: Dicese que anda- Automotriz.), pos como dice nilfred; Vista, drop trash. (Asi se dice no?, bueno! por no decir que tires a la basura el Win.. Vista) Jajaja.. Echale ganas..! Igual y me equivoco.

k:


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Oct 2, 2009)

Si siempre ha estado lenta, al formatearla no se va a arreglar, de todas maneras por internet hay muchos trucos y programas para optimizar el rendimiento del equipo.

Tambien puedes probar deshabilitando servicios imnecesarios desde msconfig o services.msc

Saludos.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Oct 3, 2009)

Hay versiones de XP para ordenadores con pocos recursos, como XP Colossus Edition, XP Falcor, etc. Estos han sido modificados internamente para liberar partes innecesarias del SO. Entiendo que ahora tienes instalado el vista (que yo también tiro a la basura...). Tendrás que encontrar los drivers compatibles de tu ordenador con XP. Si necesitas ayuda ya sabes donde estamos.
Un saludo


----------



## NTM (Oct 3, 2009)

yo tengo xP professional orginal servipack 2


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Oct 3, 2009)

Yo opino lo mismo, el vista es un desastre, ni asi me lo regalaran original lo cambio por el XP.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 5, 2009)

cuando compro la notebook mi tia le vino con el vista, encima el starter, lo use hasta que me canse(3 dias, jeje) y le puse el xp, obviamente antes del formateo me consegui un vista para tenerlo por si le pasaba algo a la note y tenia que recurrir al servicio tecnico

saludos


----------



## panama1974 (Oct 5, 2009)

NTM__ dijo:


> babilonius: no la encuentro bien explicada esa respuesta  me la puede explicar bn?
> vlab: cada ves q instalo programa se me keda mas pegado todavia..
> cronos1970: em creo q tengo el direct antiguo.. sera eso . noce? pero las carpetas se demoran en abrir
> nilfred lol me dejaste con una gran duda.. y como se eso?
> ...


 

 Hola NTM , no as publicado los datos de tu pc , no sabemos si es laptop o de escritorio , pentum 1 ,2 4 etc , amd etc , memorias etc , segun dices  al abrir carpetas esta lenta , como dice CRONOS 1970 puede ser que activaste alguan opcion en el bios y le quitaste memoria cache al procesador y esta lenta la pc  , salu2.


----------



## Jhonny DC (Oct 5, 2009)

oscar monsalvo dijo:


> Yo opino lo mismo, el vista es un desastre, ni asi me lo regalaran original lo cambio por el XP.
> 
> Saludos


 

Es verdad, el vista es un desastre pero lamentablemente tiene cosas que el XP no tiene ni puede tener. En realidad (y no es algo que todos te dicen y menos cuando te lo quieren vender) es que el Vista es un SO para maquinas de enormes recursos (dual core en adelante; 2GB de RAM mínimo o 4GB de RAM mínimo si quieres usar la PC para juegos; una placa de video del tipo Ge-Force 8000 series o similar) y aunque funciona con menos que eso lo cierto es que no puedes esperar grandes cosas con menos recursos. De hecho yo hice funcionar Vista en una PC con Micro sempron; 512MB de RAM y video integrada (no quiero que después empiecen con que Vista no requiere de tanto para funcionar) pero que funcione y que funcione como debe son 2 cosas diferentes. Más allá de lo que pueda decir Microsoft, yo recomiendo lo que mencione antes para que vista funcione como debe. Actualmente estoy probando Windows7 que si bien requieres de algunos recursos menos que Vista, no veo grandes diferencias entre vista y seven.
Con respecto a porque sigue lenta la PC… como ya mencionaron, los motivos pueden ser muchos. Una de esas posibilidades es que el disipador del micro se haya llenado de tierra (esto es algo que ocurre con frecuencia) y al reducir la circulación de aire el micro se calienta. Este, para estabilizarse térmicamente, reduce su velocidad y de esa forma tienes una PC más lenta.
Otra posibilidad es que el disco ya no quiera mas y este pidiendo socorro. O que haya algún problema con el puente sur o con sus driver… o con la memoria… esto a nivel de hardware.
A nivel de software, puede que te hayan vendido una copia pirata del SO y esta tenga algún troyano o alimaña parecida. Me eh encontrado con varias versiones de Windows UE (Unatended Edition) que ya vienen con troyanos y otras porquerías que se instalan al instalar el SO y luego los antivirus no los detectan o si los detectan lo los terminan de sacar nunca. O puede que la alimaña este en alguno de los programas que instalas luego del SO. Como vez, las posibilidades son muchas.
Para ver que hardware tiene tu PC adentro también hay muchas opciones, lo más completo son los programas llamados chequeadores como por ejemplo el “Everest” o el “Silisoft SANDRA” (el primero es más completo para ver el hardware y sus parámetros) o como opción más compacta, el “CPUZ” es bastante practico.
Intenta revisando algunas de las cosas que te menciono y si no, sería bueno que nos des más datos acerca de tu PC (Imágenes de las primeras 5 solapas del CPUZ no vendrían mal) para tratar de orientarte mejor
Salu2


----------



## NTM (Oct 6, 2009)

ya mañana les doy algun chekeo del pc y lees doy las foto de la solapa del pc jejee oy ya es tarde y me tento q ir a dormir.. panama creo q es eso nose solo el pc lo sabra 


a y se me olvidaba el ventilador anda sonando muy fuerte desde ace tiempo y antes no sonadaba asi 

no se a movido los ventialdores desde q llegaron, le e echo una limpieza normal


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 6, 2009)

Que ventilador, el del enfriamiento del CPU?

Si es asi, tienes procesos ocultos que te ralentizan el sistema. Una checadita de los programas que tienes en el administrador de tareas vendría bien.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Jhonny DC (Oct 6, 2009)

NTM__ dijo:


> ya mañana les doy algun chekeo del pc y lees doy las foto de la solapa del pc jejee oy ya es tarde y me tento q ir a dormir.. panama creo q es eso nose solo el pc lo sabra
> 
> 
> a y se me olvidaba *el ventilador anda sonando muy fuerte desde ace tiempo* y antes no sonadaba asi
> ...


 

Me pregunto cuál es el ventilador que hace ruido y que ruido hace.
Si es el del CPU y solo suena acelerado es posible que el disipador tenga tierra, cuando esto pasa, el CPU se calienta; baja el rendimiento y acelera el ventilador en un intento por estabilizarse térmicamente. Si es el caso, no se arregla con una limpieza superficial, tienes que quitar el ventilador y limpiar bien el disipador (obviamente con la PC apagada, no se te va a ocurrir hacerlo con la PC en funcionamiento porque terminaras con un micro literalmente prendido fuego) y luego volver a colocar el ventilador donde y como estaba.
Si no suena acelerado sino que vibra es posible que el eje del ventilador este seco. Como solución rápida te diría que lo saques de donde esta (para poder trabajar cómodo) le quites la etiqueta que tiene y le pongas una gota de aceite, vuelvas a pegar la etiqueta y lo coloque donde estaba hasta que puedas ir a una electrónica y comprar uno nuevo.
Si no vibra ni está el disipador lleno de tierra, lo que te menciono Taca es una posibilidad por eso es que te mencione más arriba, en el post anterior que revises lo que le instalaste.
Sigo esperando la información de lo que tiene tu PC.
Salu2


----------



## panama1974 (Oct 6, 2009)

NTM__ dijo:


> ya mañana les doy algun chekeo del pc y lees doy las foto de la solapa del pc jejee oy ya es tarde y me tento q ir a dormir.. panama creo q es eso nose solo el pc lo sabra
> 
> 
> a y se me olvidaba el ventilador anda sonando muy fuerte desde ace tiempo y antes no sonadaba asi
> ...


 

Como dice johnny Dc puede ser el ventilador , limpialo y quitale la tapita del eje y lubricalo con aceite 3-1 debe tener una calcomania encima solo retirala y despues le quitas la tapita que cubre el eje , resetea el bios ,tambiepuede ser que cambiaste alguna configuracion y por eso esta la pc lenta , salu2.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 6, 2009)

Ahora, me viene esta idea.

Puede ser que tengas mal configurado el HT en el bios (Si es AMD) Solo ponlo en Auto y listo.

Saludos!!!

PD: Publica los datos de tu PC, no somos adivinos.


----------



## NTM (Oct 6, 2009)

subo la primera parte

ya aki va la segunda si kieren mas información me dicen como la saco  no me manejo mucho con el everest

jony em veere mañana les envio el sonido del ventilador y la foto del ventilador q suena fuerte 
tacatomen como ago eso lo q me dijiste?
y en la bios algunas aplicaciones es tipico q viene con contraseña


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 6, 2009)

y si, se ve algo mugroso el disipador.

ya se que ya lo tenias antes de que ande lenta, pero solo 512 de ram??

saludos


----------



## Jhonny DC (Oct 6, 2009)

Hola NTM, bueno, lo primero que noto es la temperatura del micro (normalmente deveria mantenerse cerca de unos 35°C) que si bien no es normal tampoco es tan alta. Si esa temperatura es la que te marca con el equipo en reposo entonces si, no es normal.
Lo cierto es que no soy amante de PCChips pero en fin, cada loco con su tema. No se logra apreciar mucho en las fotos pero el disipados del micro parece algo sucio con tierra (algo muy común debo decir) y eso puede ser la causa de la temperatura. Lo ideal sería sacar el disipador con el FAN y todo (PC apagada obviamente) y limpiarlo bien con un pincel o un cepillo para zapatos para quitarle toda la tierra. Esto sí, no sé si tienes la grasa de transferencia térmica para este tipo de micros. Es una grasa siliconada con base de plata que generalmente viene en una jeringa que contiene cerca de 2mm3. Esta grasa no se suele vender en electrónicas sino en casas de computación y es más eficiente que la grasa siliconada blanca. La grasa blanca sirve para micros tipo Pentium II o Pentium III pero no para P4. Si no tienes la grasa intenta sacar el FAN sin desmontar el disipador del micro. Limpia el disipador y vuelve a colocar el FAN.
Con respecto a la BIOS… si no tienes mucho conocimiento es mejor que no la toques.
La forma más fácil de resetearla es mediante el jumper llamado JBAT1 (normalmente conocido como “Clear CMOS Jumper”) que para tu placa tiene que estar muy cerca de la pilita, es un conector de 3 pines en línea que tiene una cajita rectangular de plástico cubriendo 2 pines (esta cajita es de aproximadamente 4mm de espesor x 6mm ancho y otros 6mm de alto) lo único que tienes que hacer es sacar la cajita y hacer que el pin de en medio haga contacto con el pin que quedaba fuera de la cajita durante 5seg. Luego regresas la cajita a donde estaba y arrancas la PC. De este modo, la BIOS volverá a su configuración de cómo salió de la fabrica que generalmente es todo en modo automático y la protección de la BIOS por contraseña ya no estará. 
Otra cosa, ordenar los cables sería una buena idea para reducir el calor acumulado dentro del gabo y mejorar la circulación de aire. En ocasione reduce la cantidad de tierra que se acumula.
Salu2

PD: si a alguien le interesa, este es my maquinita


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 7, 2009)

una duda jhony, en este mother el jumpeo sera con el mother conectado o desconectado?? no en todos lo mother se borra el pass con el jumper, a veces hay que sacar la pila, pero no recuerdo en que mothers
y si, lo de los cables es verdad

saludos


----------



## Jhonny DC (Oct 7, 2009)

Con todas las mobo que eh tenido que borrar la CMOS siempre lo he hecho con la mobo conectada y si utilizas el jumper correcto siempre se borra. Ese jumper esta para eso. Según la mobo, no siempre es el jumper que está al lado de la pila.
Por otro lado, si quitas la pila, hay mobos que traen protección contra baja carga de la pila y tardan un bueeeeeen raaaaaaaato antes de que se borre la CMOS. Pero también funciona… es solo cuestión de tener paciencia y de desconectar completamente la mobo para evitar que la protección (si es que la tiene) sostenga la configuración de la CMOS aun sin la pila. Me ha pasado de dejar la mobo sin pila durante 1 hora y al volver a arrancar resulta que la configuración seguía igual. Desde entonces, solo uso el jumper y nunca tuve problemas con ninguna mobo.
Salu2


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 7, 2009)

49°C es fresco para un Pres*HOT*t
Ese micro me acuerdo que era lento y calentón. Para colmo no desarrolla todo su potencial con la poca memoria que tenes.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 7, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:


> 49°C es fresco para un Pres*HOT*t


 

jajaja, y despues hablaban mal de los amd


----------



## panama1974 (Oct 7, 2009)

Mi pc es socket 478 igual que el de NTM alli hay que tener cuidado porque una vez saque el disipador para limpiarlo y se trajo el procesador pegado del disipador y que problema para arrancar la pc , no daba video y tuve que resetearle el bios , otra cosa esos bios son mañosos como dice johnny dc si reseteas con jumper a veces hay que retirarle la pila y desconectar la fuente de poder porque keda corriente y no se borra , y hay que dejarlo como 10 minutos minimo para que se borren los datos , en los asrock y los msi si acaso 1/2 minuto y ya esta el bios reseteado , el disipador  debe estar lleno de mugre y polvo , y si no lo as limpiado en años inmaginate como estara , salu2.


----------



## Jhonny DC (Oct 7, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> jajaja, y despues hablaban mal de los amd



Jaja. Muchos tiran mi$%#& contra lo AMD y nunca ha visto uno ni e figurita. Muchos se dejan influenciar muy fácil por la publicidad.
Nilfred, tenés razón, no me había fijado que era un *PressHOTt.* De todos modos 49°C no es normal… si la maquina esta en reposo. Si acaba de arrancar es otro tema. El proceso de arranque tranquilamente lo pudo lleva a esa temperatura. En ese sentido son muy parecidos a los AMD Athon XP Barton (a mi criterio, uno de los mejores micros de ese momento) que también son calentones. Ese fue uno de los motivos por los que fueron discontinuados y remplazados por los Sempron que eran más frescos… y rendían menos también, una verdadera porquería!
En reposo, un PressHOTt debería andar entre los 39°C y los 42°C de lo que se deduce que 49°C tampoco es tan alto.
Como dice Nilfred, 512MB de RAM es poca memo para ese micro pero entendí que la maquina andaba bien antes y ahora es más lenta por lo que descarte la memo. De todos modos es una memo Kingston, es una buena memo… pero poca. Eso anda bien para Win XP y hasta SP1. Si instalaste SP2 o SP3 sería bueno actualizar las memos también. 1GB o 1.5GB de RAM como mínimo no vendría mal.
Salu2


----------



## NTM (Oct 8, 2009)

ya se kemo la fuente...¿ q ago?
jeje me tendre q comprar una(la abri y no veia nada kemado pero bueno )solo tierra

 bye!


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Oct 8, 2009)

NTM__ dijo:


> ya se kemo la fuente...¿ q ago?
> jeje me tendre q comprar una(la abri y no veia nada kemado pero bueno )solo tierra
> 
> bye!


 
Aver, aver...! Como sucedió eso. Podrías explicarlo con detalle?

O acaso conectaste la fuente a una lámpara de tungsteno de 1500 watts?

k:


----------



## NTM (Oct 9, 2009)

nose  encendi al pc y no keria encender pero no keria andar el ventilador (croe q es eso)nosepero la llevaron a un tecnico a q la repare luego de 3 dias les tendre información


----------



## panama1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

NTM__ dijo:


> nose  encendi al pc y no keria encender pero no keria andar el ventilador (croe q es eso)nosepero la llevaron a un tecnico a q la repare luego de 3 dias les tendre información


 

 Creo que la fuente era la que te estaba dando el problema , me inmagino no estaba enviando los suficientes voltios al mother y los demas componentes , debiste probarla puenteando  en el conector de 20 pines el cable negro con el verde y si encendia entonses es problema del pc , si no encendia era la fuente y te era mas barato comprar una nueva e intarsela tu mismo , alla el tecnico te cobrara un dineral.


----------



## leovm6355 (Oct 9, 2009)

para instalar el vista se nececita al menos 1 gb por que tan solo para el puro sistema se ocupa 700mb sin ningun otro proseso abierto y el mas chico que hay se lleva 400mb o sea que es muy grande el puro so es mejor que despues de que te la arreglen les pongas el xp otra cosa muy importante es la velocidad de la memoria si es una pc 133 debe de estar a esa velocidad por que si no es asi va a estar causando problemas en el demas hadware  por lo mismo se va a quedar lenta, yo te recomiendo que uses el xp sp2 ese solo ocupa 100mb y te daria muy buena velocidad aun con 500 de ram, esta bueno el sp3 pero por los temas que trae ocupa un poco mas de espacio.


----------

